

Can RIM Succeed with a Custom OS for Blackpad? (Hint: No) - nextparadigms
http://nextparadigms.com/2010/08/20/can-rim-succeed-with-a-custom-os-for-blackpad-hint-no/
A custom OS has no chance in 2010. Their only solution is to go for Android or at the very least Meego.
======
willheim
A bigger question is Why?

Why does RIM feel this need to break into a sector (consumer) they've
consistently failed at infiltrating. They remind me of Big Blue back in the
day diluting their brand by creating really POS consumer PCs when their core
was business. IBM woke up one day and realized that, selling off all their
non-core interests. My bet is RIM will one day, too.

BTW: It think RIM could make a killing by opening up and licensing out BBM to
other services like iPhone and Android. From what I can tell, BBM is the only
thing RIM has going for them anymore (from colleagues with BBs and from their
entire line of commercials). Of course, licensing out BBM effectively kills
any reason to buy their hardware (for most consumers).

